# Where to oil Dayton fan?????



## Malibusurfer (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi guys,
Restoring my old Collins pellet stove and plugged in my Dayton 4C440 combustion fan and it spins, but very slow and sounds like it's gummed up when I plug it in.... I cannot find a oil port on tis model.. Anyone with info for me would be greatly appreciated... Fan is no longer made, so love to get some Life out of this one or a bit...
Thanks


----------



## lessoil (Oct 25, 2012)

This might be the fan you need.
Says it replaces the 4C440

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/ww...dayton+4c440&N=0&GlobalSearch=true&sst=subset


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 25, 2012)

Some motors have sealed bearings and make oiling a PITA. Bit whether its a sealed or serviceable bearing, you should be able to locate the bearings at each end and either squirt/drop oil on them.

Here are 2 different types that I have. The one (motor and blower assembly with visible bearing) is a sealed type (oil would be applied to bearing directly) and the other (motor alone with black oil plugs) can be serviced by dropping oil down the areas with the black rubber plugs.

Some have plugs. Some don't . Most newer motors would use a SAE 20 oil or 3-n-1 Oil in the Blue bottle. Unless a certain oil is noted on the motor, then use a 20 weight.

Looking forward to refurb pics.


----------



## Malibusurfer (Oct 25, 2012)

Lessoil, I saw that is the replacement fan, but wanted to try this fan first before I spent $70+ on a new one.... What can I say, I'm cheap 
Thanks Dexter... I'll look closer for oil holes... At first glance I could not see any, but it does say to oil with 20wt.


----------



## Bioburner (Oct 25, 2012)

Get us good close up pictures of your motor assembly.


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 25, 2012)

If it says to make oil, then there are 2 small oil holes (front and back of casing). 

That motor is probably old enough, so it wont have any rubber plugs. Just a small hole (almost "U" shaped).


----------



## Malibusurfer (Oct 26, 2012)

1st pic not too good ( old camera), but here is my little motor....


----------



## Malibusurfer (Oct 27, 2012)

Cleaned up motor and found oil ports.. We're all gummed up. Put about 4-6 drops in each hole and let's sit and then turned by hand for a bit. Plugged her in, and slowly she has hit full speed and running great so looks like I can save a buck for now ( until she gives up working ).


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 27, 2012)

Malibusurfer said:


> Cleaned up motor and found oil ports.. We're all gummed up. Put about 4-6 drops in each hole and let's sit and then turned by hand for a bit. Plugged her in, and slowly she has hit full speed and running great so looks like I can save a buck for now ( until she gives up working ).



Now that is has started rull Wide Open again. I would add a few more drops in the ports. It hasn't been done in years, so a little extra wont hurt 

With the proper maintenance on that motor, you may get many more years out of it? You never know?

Glad its running good. 

I have a question for you? How does the burn pot sit in the stove?  Because a new pellet stove has a receptacle that the pot sits in,which allows for all air to pass through the bottom of the pot. The more air through the pot. The better your combustion will be. 

So I'm curious as to how the system sits in there? And where does the intake air come from? 

Thanks.


----------



## Bioburner (Oct 27, 2012)

Glad to hear good news about motor. Go spend the $$$ you saved on some pellets and in spare time find a new backup motor source for when the s@$$ doesnt hit the fan.


----------



## lessoil (Oct 27, 2012)

Malibusurfer said:


> Cleaned up motor and found oil ports.. We're all gummed up. Put about 4-6 drops in each hole and let's sit and then turned by hand for a bit. Plugged her in, and slowly she has hit full speed and running great so looks like I can save a buck for now ( until she gives up working ).


 Good job!! Better than $70 for a new fan.


----------



## Malibusurfer (Oct 27, 2012)

Well, new problem... The od Collins Hopper has some electrical issues.. Seems to have a short somewhere.. Fan works but auger motor is not kicking on... . Got a big spark from ground wire???? ( green one), and even shocked the %^#* out of my fingers....
Have a electrician buddy who's gonna help me if I help him on his boat... Bartering is a great thing!


----------

